# Hey guys! Curious questions about my current progress and possible yield



## EsC420PoT (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello all! I have been making a grow journal for the past 3 months now, and am almost near the end of the process. I currently have 2 weeks until harvest, so that means 1-1/2 month of vegg and 2-2 months and 1 week of flowering. (Will add that extra week if I feel it's just not ready yet) But, I'm getting a little worried about my yield... The quality is going to be top notch, that im sure of, they are straight covered and i mean COVERED with trichs and stinks so strong it makes me damn near high just smelling em. But, for the yield... I'm starting to get scared its not going to be what i expect... I have 10 plants and 4 diff strains, Purple urkle, Agent Orange, Dead head O.G. and White widow. They are in a 5x5x10 space under a 1k watt HPS in FF Ocean Forest Soil. temps change between 65-80. I use Super natural grow brand Grow terra and Grow blood, added with Subculture-M and Humbolt Countys Own Snow Storm Ultra. So far things are great, but I was hoping to get AT THE LEAST 12 ounces to a pound... But from the looks of it, It seems like ill be lucky to be getting an ounce per plant.. Some plants i can see have atleast and ounce but others got maybe two good sized colas, and the rest are lil shitlit nugs that look very immature despite it only being 2 weeks left.. What do you guys think? Any constructive criticism??

P.S. Sorry for the black streaks across the screen, the HPS does that to my cam


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 22, 2012)

looking at it just by the numbers, I would say that maybe you are on the low end of the amount of light you want for that area.

a 1000 watt hps is upto 150,000 lumens i think and you want at least 5000 lumens/sq ft... so you have 25 sqft, so you need at least 125000 lumens... so maybe you just need more light?

just a thought, pretty new to growing myself!

sMACk


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 22, 2012)

ya, that means i'm covering 5k per sqFt. I already did the math which is why i built a 5x5, that i was for sure getting 5k lumens per sqft. Infact I believe I'm getting more than 5k per sq. ft.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm hope in yual yield yur need friend. Good luck yur trail.

BWD


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 22, 2012)

Im just sayig that you are kinda skirting the minimum.  Ive also seen 50watts/sqft, and in that case you are under.

Im sure some one with better insight will chime in soon.


----------



## Locked (Jun 22, 2012)

EsC420PoT said:
			
		

> ya, that means i'm covering 5k per sqFt. I already did the math which is why i built a 5x5, that i was for sure getting 5k lumens per sqft. Infact I believe I'm getting more than 5k per sq. ft.




What most peeps don't realize is that number is the minimum amount...so like smackaddict pointed out you might need to bump your lumens to bump your yield. Common sense wld say that all things being equaled raising the lumens from the minimum to anything above minimum will in fact bump your yield. The trick is finding the spot where this is no longer true. Ventilation will become more and more important as you raise your lumens per sqr foot. More light is only more better if you can keep heat in check, otherwise you will be shooting yourself in the foot and cld actually hurt yield and waste money and electricity.  Personally I like 7500 lumens a sqr foot as a number to shoot for if you can keep it cool.  I grow in a 4x4 tent and first grow tried going with just a 600w HPS for flower and quickly saw that I really needed more light. I added a 400w HPS and things got better. In all honesty I think two 600w HPS' in cool tubes or vented hoods wld be the sweet spot. Will find out once I get the cash to buy another 600.   Jmo


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 22, 2012)

wow thanks guys. Damn, I figured a 1k watt for a 5x5 would be more than efficient... I don't think the ampage I have running this can do anymore... But damn, I'll try to bump up the light next time i guess.. Can't fund a new hps at this moment.. Thanks for the insight though, very helpful.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 22, 2012)

Cheer up bro, ALLL my grow's usually throw on the weight within the last couple weeks, Just keep on feeding them and letting em do their thing.. 
Could add some molasses also in with the off nute watering cycle..
JMO though.

I'd love to have a room look like that though  lol


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 23, 2012)

You could run less plants next time, reduce the space. Youll get the same yield with less work. 

Looks like you dont have too much to complain about with those buds tho, looks awesome!

sMACk


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2012)

I believe that these look like they have a lot longer to go than 2 weeks.....


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank yall, and really THG? They have been flowering for 1 month and 19 days.. Sometimes i feel they should be going more, but all of the strains i have said they have a 60 day flowering period. Let me ask this, what is the USUAL Time spand for a majority of plants grown. 2or 3 months of flowering? Because maybe I got them mixed up?? I'm almost positive i got stains that flower in 60 days and the veg  is up to the grower. And through out my research, I'v usually read people doing 1 month veg and 2 month flower, and then instantly switch em out and have a constant cycle of 3 months. Am i confused??


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 23, 2012)

oh crap! Your right hempy! Only one of thoughs strains is 65 days. the rest have a 70-75 day flowering period! OMG! No wonder.. Well i guess thats good then! Still got like 3 weeks togo


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special (Jun 23, 2012)

Some sativas can take longer to flower. I would be happy if my first grow turns out like what you have goin on but I'm only going to run 4-6 plants in a 4'x4' space with 600w hps.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 23, 2012)

Youre only getting the lumens psq ft if the light is as near as possible to the plants as each foot away from the plants the lumen per sq ft reduces soo much you wouldnt believe it 
T4


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 23, 2012)

Damn good point.. I try to keep the plants as close as possible, but some other will get burned in the process.. I'm not sure, how far it is exactly, I just put it as low as possible while having my hand under it until i started to feel it to hot on my hand. So I'm confident I have it fairly close to the tops


----------



## getnasty (Jun 23, 2012)

T4B is basically telling you that the further light travels, the weaker it becomes. Subsequently, you would want to keep the light as close to the tops of your plants as they can stand.

I'll also reiterate what's been said before, that you're working around the minimum lighting standard for your grow space. I'd throw in a 400w or 600w.. either one will give you ample support to your 1000w. I'm throwing out roughly 10000 lumens per square foot, if that says anything to you. Most of the growers I've seen here, average around 7000-9000 per square foot.

=]


----------



## juniorgrower (Jun 24, 2012)

I started out with a 400w in a 3x5 space and yielded an ounce per plant.  When I put a 1000w in the same space I started yielding 2.5 ounces per plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2012)

I think that you will find that these are going to bulk up alot in the next 3 weeks.  And remember that breeder's estimates are on the low side usually.  So a plant that is listed with a 65 day flowering period could well take 70-75.

Your grow is looking good.  And, don't stress....it will be what it will be.  I have found stressing over yield never helps the final number in the end and just makes me cranky.


----------



## Locked (Jun 24, 2012)

THG is right on...when you put the expectations of yield into the equation you tend to remove all the fun of growing.  I hve not busted out the digi scale to weigh my yield in many many grows. I like to concentrate on healthy happy plants that produce quality over quantity. I wld rather smoke a bowl of bud to get me where I want to be over 2 or 3 bowls of less potent bud.  Jmo


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 27, 2012)

damn i agree with what you all have said, and THG, good points... I guess I'll just have to keep doing what im doing and see how it turns out in the end before I even consider jumping to conclusions. Also, if i'm able to, I'll deff add another 400 atleast up in there. But i seriously doubt it will be any time soon, especially since the PG&E i could barley pay for with just the 1k watt and fans and whatnot.. But thanks all for the very very helpful info! I will for sure take everything into consideration. Thanks alot guys!


----------



## cmd420 (Jun 28, 2012)

Here in the Bay, we have an abundance of resources to choose from when we need equipment.. PM me if you need the name of places in SF where you can get 1000w magnetic ballasts for $90 out the door.. or if you want a digi, they will always work with you...

or there's always Bay Area Craigslist... farm and garden section has dozens of new listings of hydro equipment for sale daily...

here in the Bay, we are extremely lucky... other folks don't have it so nice and don't have access to C-list or Hydro shops that are so competitive with each other that they almost sell things at cost..almost

lookin' good either way.. 

PS..Like THG said, it's almost always 2 months for 12/12


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is something else for you to chew on: Your plants in there are tight together to the point that you have an SOG. I have found that SOG doesn't produce as much as allowing the plants room to spread out a bit so that light penetrates to lower leaves of the plant. On the next grow I would run a couple less and allow them to get a bit bigger and spread their branches a bit. BUUT you can increase your yield on this grow by taking the top 1/3 of the plants at harvest and then leaving the plants in place another 2-3 weeks to allow the lower 2/3 to develop all those little lower buds. My partner has been doing that at the "Grow-lab" and has seen an increase in production by at least 25%. And it makes all the little worthless lower buds worth keeping.  JMHO


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2012)

Actually, not really a sog.  A sog is small plants with pretty much a single cola growing.  However, I agree that the plants are rather crowded.  I think that lollipopping next time might be a good thing to try.

I personally have never had an increase yield by trimming 1/3 and then the rest.  The buds mature a bit more, but never put on much more weight.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 28, 2012)

trimming 1/3 does not increase the yield---it redistributes and focuses energy to the remaining bud sites---cutting 1/3 gives you less bud sites but bigger buds at the sites that remain:hubba:


----------



## Roddy (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been doing the trim part of plant and replace to let harden trick and have not seen any real good come from it. Maybe the gals are too tired to continue, maybe I remove too much of the leaves....IDK, but the buds don't really harden much, don't get bigger and the gal merely takes up space...imhe


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 28, 2012)

How well are they doing bro? Notice more swelling coming into play?! I really can't wait to see this tent this time next month !

More green Mojo for some truly big mofo's


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 28, 2012)

might be your timing *Roddy*---taking ONLY 1/3 off is no doubt an incredibly stressful event---what i was taught and practice now is---trim your 1/3 same time you are taking cuts for perpetual harvest---take lowers that will only produce popcorn when the canopy is full---sometimes thin the interior for air flow depends on the growth---after the cuts are taken---give her another week or so in veg to recoup---check to see you didn't miss removing any lowers that will only produce popcorn---flip it---always have a reason you are removing a branch or leaf---not just haphazardly


----------



## Roddy (Jun 28, 2012)

Ahh, you're talking lollipopping, yeah I do that with my gals now! I thought you meant to take top 1/3 during harvest and let rest go back in to harden...my bad!!


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 28, 2012)

:stoned: :stoned: i thought *THG*was talking 1/3 lollipopping---but i also agree that harvesting portions of a plant have not produced the results i anticipated unless just ripening some beans a bit longer


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

only partial harvest when I was hard up for smoke (and no longer rob peter to pay paul) . I ALWAYS take the bottom third vegetation off (to use for clones or dispose of) to produce bigger nugs as Orange stated, redistributing energy to the stronger/bigger higher up growth....

Now with my poops and giggle grow of this Auto NLxBigBud, I trimmed nothing because Auto's are sensitive and I didn't want to shock her into droppin the wrong sex parts...


----------



## cmd420 (Jun 28, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I've been doing the trim part of plant and replace to let harden trick and have not seen any real good come from it. Maybe the gals are too tired to continue, maybe I remove too much of the leaves....IDK, but the buds don't really harden much, don't get bigger and the gal merely takes up space...imhe


 
I agree.. when I did it for a few runs, I found that harvesting the top doesn't do much for the lower buds..they still remain roughly the same size, with very little change in density... If that was an easy way to get rid of popcorn, it would be standard practice for growers.. but it aint... 

give it a shot, if you want to try it.. It definitely won't _hurt_ your yield, either way..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

^^^^"We're talkin' the Dude here" narrator Big Lebowski^^^


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 28, 2012)

It's interesting to hear others have not had much success with the topping trick. I have never heard of it or tried it before growing this Blueberry Punch, but it seems like to me the last couple times I did it at the "lab" that the popcorn worthless buds did increase to at least decent usable buds, which increased the yield considerably. But then again, I haven't done a side by side test to really see how much difference it makes, I could be fooling myself. :doh:


----------



## cmd420 (Jun 28, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> ^^^^"We're talkin' the Dude here" narrator Big Lebowski^^^


 
we were just laughing the other day about the scene when they dump Donnie's ashes.. hilarious..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 28, 2012)

Love that part....love the movie. It seems we all know a Dude in one form or the other...lol...


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jun 28, 2012)

DAMN! This thread exploded over the past few days! Thank yall! And yes! I agree with less plants next time around... I dont know why i felt putting 12 would bee good, then ended up having to pull 2 out putting it down to 10. And even then, i feel maybe 6 would be just right. Next time around will will for sur eonly have 6-8, maybe less... As for the cutting the tops and letting the bottoms grow more, thats something i was actually thinking of doing, and mentioned it in my grow journal thread, but no one replied to it  lol. Ne ways, the only delema I have with cutting the tops and letting the lower branches grow more, is simply the fact that i don't have a drying room... I was actually planning on doing the whole shabang in this 5x5 room. Meaning when the plants are done, I would clean everything out and then put up strings to dry em in there since the environment is tuned damn near perfectly. But then again, I wouldn't be able to let my WW grow longer, since the rest of the strains will be done atleast a week or 2 before my WW's... So i'm actually really contimplating what to do about that.. I was thinking of making a lil drying unit with light trapped computer fans for venilation, but I'm afraid it might not dry them as good as the 5x5 room would, and from what iv learned, drying and curing has a big part in the final potency of your crop. So i'm a little scared . And as for lolly popping, I have already been doing that. You can't tell because the plants are like you all said, (crammed in there) but if you see the lower parts of the plants there are only large stems with no branches or nugs at all. And yes! Bubba, they seriously have gotten alot bigger. Theres 2 Main colas on the WW's that are HUGE! I'd say atm, each of them colas is a quarter or more. and thats just the 2 on top, not including the many other smaller nugs around the plant. I also went out to resock on nutes since i ran out 2 days ago, and got some stuff called "Cool Bloom Ripening Formula" I was talking to the guy at the hydro store and expressing how i felt the plants worn't going to yield as much as i'd like. He said what everyone here said (More Light) But also, recommended these nutrients to add into the mix of what im already using. Usage is only for 1 week and a half weeks, near the last 2 1/2 weeks of flowering, then after the 1 1/2 week of using this nute, flush for the last week. He said it would not only boost the potency but would slightly inscrease the yield! Either way, I felt it couldnt hurt, And it was a bit pricey, so I hope it's worth it. If yall are curious enough to ask, I'll take a pic of this product and specify the potions of P K N they are. But other than that, thanks for the support and tips yall! Can't wait till they are done!!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 28, 2012)

If you go around to some of the flea markets and check the local ads you may find a wardrobe cabinet that you can very easily convert to a nice drying cabinet. I built mine out of some shelving units that I closed in with plywood, cut holes in the bottom and one in the top to mount a computer fan from radio shack, took out the shelves and made a tight closing door, and wham bang, made my dryer thang. Also got some charcoal filter mesh material from the fish store and made a T-pee over the exaust to eliminate smell. It works great. I put my bud in for about 7-14 days (depending on the humidity of the air, amount to be dried) then take it out when it is starting to feel a bit crispy and put it in the wide-mouth, 1quart mason jars to cure.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2012)

EsC420PoT said:
			
		

> DAMN! This thread exploded over the past few days! Thank yall! And yes! I agree with less plants next time around... I dont know why i felt putting 12 would bee good, then ended up having to pull 2 out putting it down to 10. And even then, i feel maybe 6 would be just right. Next time around will will for sur eonly have 6-8, maybe less... As for the cutting the tops and letting the bottoms grow more, thats something i was actually thinking of doing, and mentioned it in my grow journal thread, but no one replied to it  lol. Ne ways, the only delema I have with cutting the tops and letting the lower branches grow more, is simply the fact that i don't have a drying room... I was actually planning on doing the whole shabang in this 5x5 room. Meaning when the plants are done, I would clean everything out and then put up strings to dry em in there since the environment is tuned damn near perfectly. But then again, I wouldn't be able to let my WW grow longer, since the rest of the strains will be done atleast a week or 2 before my WW's... So i'm actually really contimplating what to do about that.. I was thinking of making a lil drying unit with light trapped computer fans for venilation, but I'm afraid it might not dry them as good as the 5x5 room would, and from what iv learned, drying and curing has a big part in the final potency of your crop. So i'm a little scared . And as for lolly popping, I have already been doing that. You can't tell because the plants are like you all said, (crammed in there) but if you see the lower parts of the plants there are only large stems with no branches or nugs at all. And yes! Bubba, they seriously have gotten alot bigger. Theres 2 Main colas on the WW's that are HUGE! I'd say atm, each of them colas is a quarter or more. and thats just the 2 on top, not including the many other smaller nugs around the plant. I also went out to resock on nutes since i ran out 2 days ago, and got some stuff called "Cool Bloom Ripening Formula" I was talking to the guy at the hydro store and expressing how i felt the plants worn't going to yield as much as i'd like. He said what everyone here said (More Light) But also, recommended these nutrients to add into the mix of what im already using. Usage is only for 1 week and a half weeks, near the last 2 1/2 weeks of flowering, then after the 1 1/2 week of using this nute, flush for the last week. He said it would not only boost the potency but would slightly inscrease the yield! Either way, I felt it couldnt hurt, And it was a bit pricey, so I hope it's worth it. If yall are curious enough to ask, I'll take a pic of this product and specify the potions of P K N they are. But other than that, thanks for the support and tips yall! Can't wait till they are done!!!



If you lollipopped those, you didn't do it nearly enough.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=85015&d=1225035125  This is a Speed Queen that I grew a few years ago and lollipopped quite severely (out of necessity).  I already had pulled this pic for another thread so decided to post it up as an example.

In all the years I have been growing, I really have not seen any increased yield from the "snake oil" the hydro guys peddle.  I also would not flush the last week.  Most of these guys are NOT growers, but all of them ARE salespeople.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure how feeding the gals something for 1.5 weeks, then flushing it back out would work, seems you're not doing much for the gals. Feeding it that late into bloom doesn't sound right either, what can it possibly do that far in? 

Just thoughts I had while reading.....


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 29, 2012)

:headbang: nice plant *THG*


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jun 29, 2012)

this product: "Cool Bloom Ripening Formula" could not possibly add potency...

It could be like molasses/sugar water and help improve yield through a well fed rhizo colony, thusly adding to the resins and piling on more trichs, therefore effecting the potency/effect duration. and chelation of nutrients...

or if it magically sped up the blooming time... 

But hey even Miracle(it'll)Gro works for some ppl so...:confused2:

I've neverheard of any definitive "potency increaser". I've heard of certain stressors perhaps aiding in trich stacking (i.e. heat stress, uvb's, etc.)


----------



## Locked (Jun 29, 2012)

To be honest the supplement industry shld be ashamed of themselves...most of these additives do little to nothing except make your wallet considerably lighter, and some of them are outright dangerous. I remember reading that a few had known carcinogens in them. I hve never used additives and most likely never will. Given adequate light, ventilation and nutrients MJ does fine on it's own. I use GH 3 part and occasionally some Cal/Mag and that is it. Too many snake oil salesmen out there. Jmo


----------



## cmd420 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> To be honest the supplement industry shld be ashamed of themselves...most of these additives do little to nothing except make your wallet considerably lighter, and some of them are outright dangerous. I remember reading that a few had known carcinogens in them. I hve never used additives and most likely never will. Given adequate light, ventilation and nutrients MJ does fine on it's own. I use GH 3 part and occasionally some Cal/Mag and that is it. Too many snake oil salesmen out there. Jmo


 
couldn't agree more.. it's one of those things where I step back and think for a second.. if a supplement were the "holy grail" of supplements, I wouldn't be hearing about from that company's website.. or the "hydro guy" at the store..

I'd be hearing about it from respected members on these boards..I'm not about to be someone's test mokey.. for free anyways..

as far as potency... 

all things being equal its about *GENETICS*!!! Cain't no supplement make good weed out of bad/mediocre weed...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 29, 2012)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> To be honest the supplement industry shld be ashamed of themselves...most of these additives do little to nothing except make your wallet considerably lighter, and some of them are outright dangerous. I remember reading that a few had known carcinogens in them. I hve never used additives and most likely never will. Given adequate light, ventilation and nutrients MJ does fine on it's own. I use GH 3 part and occasionally some Cal/Mag and that is it. Too many snake oil salesmen out there. Jmo



I couldn't agree more.  Over the years, I have tried this and that, but I never really saw any difference in yield or potency.  I really do believe that most of it IS snake oil.  And I agree, they should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jul 4, 2012)

damn... Never knew..  And THG, in your ealier post when you should "If you lollipopped those, you didn't do it nearly enough. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...5&d=1225035125 This is a Speed Queen that I grew a few years ago and lollipopped quite severely (out of necessity). I already had pulled this pic for another thread so decided to post it up as an example.

In all the years I have been growing, I really have not seen any increased yield from the "snake oil" the hydro guys peddle. I also would not flush the last week. Most of these guys are NOT growers, but all of them ARE salespeople."

what do you mean by you wouldn't' flush the last week? Isn't flushing before harvest a must?? BTW, i see your point, I definitely didn't loli pop enough at all... NIce plant though! Thats beautiful!  

Well I guess this next time around, I will pay more attention to the amount of plants and the lighting i have. Thanks yalL!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 4, 2012)

EsC420PoT said:
			
		

> what do you mean by you wouldn't' flush the last week? Isn't flushing before harvest a must?? BTW, i see your point, I definitely didn't loli pop enough at all... NIce plant though! Thats beautiful!
> 
> Well I guess this next time around, I will pay more attention to the amount of plants and the lighting i have. Thanks yalL!



LOL--I mean exactly that.  IMO, flushing is NOT a must.  In fact, I believe that it is detrimental to yield--we are asking the plant to pack on a lot of resin this last 2 weeks.  It is like starving yourself before a marathon to "cleanse" your body.  Bud that is properly dried and cured will smoke just as well as bud that is flushed (starved) the last 10 days to 2 weeks.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jul 4, 2012)

Well from my experience and from what iv learned, not flushing will make the bud taste like fetalizer or very harsh. Thats the last thing I want. I truley agree with what your saying though, I honestly wanted to feed them up until maybe 4 days to harvest, then water one big watering with plain (unfertalized) PHed water to where the water run off is very excessive (as an attempt to remove most the build up in there. And then leave em soakin up plain water the last couple days then snip! But from talking with some of my very skilled growing friends, they have somewhat convinced me that atleast a week - 2 weeks of flushing is a must. They told me that its not starving the plant, it makes the plant use up every last bit of nutrient that is already built up within the grow medium. SO by the time it's cutt, it was still being fed, but in the end result, it used up all the nutrients and therefore you dont have the nutrient taste in your mouth? What do you think THG?? I DUNNO!!?!?!?


----------



## Roddy (Jul 4, 2012)

I never flush and never have a harsh or fert taste in my buds. I agree 100% with THG!


----------



## Lemon Jack (Jul 4, 2012)

I also have never flushed before and I thought my bud tasted great....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 5, 2012)

I flush....once maybe twice if it don't go down the first time 

Yeah I feed up till the chop as well, have the smoothest tasting smoke. it's all in the cure...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2012)

EsC420PoT said:
			
		

> Well from my experience and from what iv learned, not flushing will make the bud taste like fetalizer or very harsh. Thats the last thing I want. I truley agree with what your saying though, I honestly wanted to feed them up until maybe 4 days to harvest, then water one big watering with plain (unfertalized) PHed water to where the water run off is very excessive (as an attempt to remove most the build up in there. And then leave em soakin up plain water the last couple days then snip! But from talking with some of my very skilled growing friends, they have somewhat convinced me that atleast a week - 2 weeks of flushing is a must. They told me that its not starving the plant, it makes the plant use up every last bit of nutrient that is already built up within the grow medium. SO by the time it's cutt, it was still being fed, but in the end result, it used up all the nutrients and therefore you dont have the nutrient taste in your mouth? What do you think THG?? I DUNNO!!?!?!?



LOL--what do I think?  I think your friends are wrong.  I'm not sure what you mean by "very skilled growing friends", but I have been growing for over 30 years.  I never flush plants....ever.  My bud is never harsh, never tastes like fertilizer.  I will put my bud up against anyone else's for flavor and smoothness.  And regardless of what your may believe, it is starving the plant.  Let's say that you are 10 pounds overweight.  You are not going to be allowed to eat until you use up all the excess food built up in your body (loose that 10 pounds of excess weight you are carrying around)---same kind of thing.  Trust me, you would be starving, have little energy, and definitely not be in any shape to run a marathon--which is what our plants are doing at the end of flowering.


----------



## Locked (Jul 6, 2012)

I also don't flush and my nugz taste and smoke great.....if my plants are really green towards the end of flowering I might hve them coast in on just water the last week but no flushing. Jmo


----------



## cmd420 (Jul 6, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--what do I think?  I think your friends are wrong.  I'm not sure what you mean by "very skilled growing friends", but I have been growing for over 30 years.  I never flush plants....ever.  My bud is never harsh, never tastes like fertilizer.  I will put my bud up against anyone else's for flavor and smoothness.  And regardless of what your may believe, it is starving the plant.  Let's say that you are 10 pounds overweight.  You are not going to be allowed to eat until you use up all the excess food built up in your body (loose that 10 pounds of excess weight you are carrying around)---same kind of thing.  Trust me, you would be starving, have little energy, and definitely not be in any shape to run a marathon--which is what our plants are doing at the end of flowering.


 
:yeahthat: (except the "growing for 30 years" part  )


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jul 9, 2012)

WOW! I'm blown off my chair! I can't believe a majority of yall dont flush?! I mean, I will always agree with what yall tell me, I just had no idea! I'n ever person I'v talked to, or book I've read, or video I've watched, I have always been told to flush at least 1-2 before harvest. Is this wrong info? Or just out dated info? Either way, will do guys! I will from here on out feed up until the cut. But have actually flushed the plants last night.. Guess ill just do this one with a flush for 5 days and chop, next round will be done a bit differently.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 9, 2012)

How many people flush their outdoor veggies before harvesting, raise your hands :ciao:

Not me...


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 9, 2012)

flush or not to flush---i don't flush cause i want my plant to grow at full steam ahead until the second it is harvested---i also recycle my soil therefore nutrients are carried from 1 cycle to the next---only reason why i could imagine making any sense to flush is if you are doing some hard core industrial feeding or pest eradication that is strong enough to carry the taste/poison thru the cure---i can tell the taste difference in the taste of hydro weed grown with chem v. weed grown in organic soil---hydro chem actually even burns faster---maybe just my bias


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 9, 2012)

If you go ahead and flush this time and cure it good then on the next run, don't flush and then cure out good then you can tell which works best for you


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jul 9, 2012)

Ya will do


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 10, 2012)

When I started growing, many moons ago, I grew in a small greenhouse.  I also had tomatoes and peppers in there.  I had never heard of flushing.  You harvested and consumed.  I purchased a book by Rosenthal and Frank (LOL--copyright 1978).  It did not mention flushing anywhere....or if it did, I missed it.  I probably didn't even hear of flushing plants until the late 90s.  It just never made sense to me and since my bud always burned well and tasted smooth, I never did it.  I also do not see how those who do flush do not understand that diminishing food everyday is, indeed, slowly starving the plant.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 10, 2012)

If plants where ment to be flushed they would put a silver handle on the side of the pot


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jul 10, 2012)

Well i think the idea was to in fact starve the plant a bit, to make it think its dying or starving and therefore produce more trichomes and growth trying to keep it going, using up all the nutrients that it has in the medium so that when you do chop, it would be as if they were getting nutes the whole time, since they were using what it had, plus a boost of the plant being stressed i guess??? Then when chopped its nothing but smooth pure MJ flavor without a harshness or lack of staying lit. I personally am not experienced enough to say which is better, flushing or not, but it seems all you pro long time growers are against flushing. Only thing that i'm a bit skeptical about, (and dont get me wrong, I don't mean to be shooting down anyones advice or knowledge) But Growing is always evolving, and from the people here, seem to have been growing for years and years, but seem to be settled in their methods from years and years ago. Since it works, why change? But, at the same time, this change could promote a better end result. Especially since THG mentioned a book that was written in the 70's. Not doubting the knowledge, but i can't help but feel the info might be a lil behind whats known today. But i highly respect you long time growers especially THG, so I guess I'll just have to try both and see if theres a difference. Does anyone here flush? Or have done both to put a different perspective of why almost everyone in the bay area, and current grow videos and books advise flushing?? Thanks yall


----------



## 7greeneyes (Jul 10, 2012)

I flushed for years when I was using chem nutes (ESUgreenleaves bloom&grow) with my clone onlys. Lost my clones, quit for a year or so, found this place and upped my production a good 30%. So tho I had been growing for 14 years, I'm still learning something new everyday (okay ALMOST everyday )! 

Flushing IS essential, just depending on what form of nute regimen you're giving your ladies....

eace:,

7greeneyes


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2012)

LOL--I have been growing a long time, but I am hardly settled in my methods--I am one of the first to try new things if.........if the new thing is grounded in science and makes sense.  I spend many, many hours a week reading about growing, others' methods, and the latest new thing--I certainly wouldn't say that I was unaware of what is "known today".  I grew hydro for many years and started when it was the "new thing".  I was probably one of the first on here to try T5s for vegging.  I recently started growing organic and am making my own ss.  In fact, I find most of the experienced growers are more open to new ideas than some of the newbies.  I cannot think of one experienced grower here that is "settled in their methods from years and years ago".  I am not insulted, but actually find it somewhat laughable that you would call me set in my ways and behind the times.  I simply do not jump on any old bandwagon.  If you had seen my 1980 grow and my grows now, you would realize just how much I have changed with the times and how much I actually do experiment.  While growing methods can change and get better, we are not going to change the biology of the plant--there is no other plant in the world that I know of that is flushed before it is consumed, what makes mmj any different?  I think flushing is one of those things that someone thought was a good idea (without any real reason to do it) and others picked up on--I think the flushers are the ones who are the blind followers and caught up in their methods from years ago.  Us non-flushers are the progressive ones who are not "following the book.  

There is no proof anywhere that stressing plants result in increased resin or anything else good.  There is really no living thing on earth, that I know of that produces better when it is stressed.  The reason people flush plants before harvest is because they believe that residual chemicals left in the plant affect taste and how the cured bud burns.  Since I have never found this to be true in my plants, I do not starve them.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 11, 2012)

:yeahthat:

I use to think flushing was important:ignore: 

Then one day a branch broke off that could not be repaired 
Nobody could tell that these buds were not flushed or that they were grown in GH3 part:hubba:


----------



## Locked (Jul 11, 2012)

I only see two needs for flushing...one is if you fed or watered with something by mistake and need to "flush" it out. The other is if you are feeding hvy amounts of Chemical nutrients and hve a bad salt build up. Other then that I also see no need to flush. Also flushing is different then just watering the last 7-10 days IMO.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jul 11, 2012)

also, almost every nutrient company has products they produce for "flushing". it is their job to protect their investment and promote "flushing" as something you must do.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jul 11, 2012)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> also, almost every nutrient company has products they produce for "flushing". it is their job to protect their investment and promote "flushing" as something you must do.




clueless to the hydro world---that there is funny---sell sell sell---the nutrient line is selling another chemical to use to flush out the chemicals you been feeding your plant for its entire life cycle---i may be stoned---but i don't think i am crazy---


----------



## EsC420PoT (Jul 25, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> LOL--I have been growing a long time, but I am hardly settled in my methods--I am one of the first to try new things if.........if the new thing is grounded in science and makes sense.  I spend many, many hours a week reading about growing, others' methods, and the latest new thing--I certainly wouldn't say that I was unaware of what is "known today".  I grew hydro for many years and started when it was the "new thing".  I was probably one of the first on here to try T5s for vegging.  I recently started growing organic and am making my own ss.  In fact, I find most of the experienced growers are more open to new ideas than some of the newbies.  I cannot think of one experienced grower here that is "settled in their methods from years and years ago".  I am not insulted, but actually find it somewhat laughable that you would call me set in my ways and behind the times.  I simply do not jump on any old bandwagon.  If you had seen my 1980 grow and my grows now, you would realize just how much I have changed with the times and how much I actually do experiment.  While growing methods can change and get better, we are not going to change the biology of the plant--there is no other plant in the world that I know of that is flushed before it is consumed, what makes mmj any different?  I think flushing is one of those things that someone thought was a good idea (without any real reason to do it) and others picked up on--I think the flushers are the ones who are the blind followers and caught up in their methods from years ago.  Us non-flushers are the progressive ones who are not "following the book.
> 
> There is no proof anywhere that stressing plants result in increased resin or anything else good.  There is really no living thing on earth, that I know of that produces better when it is stressed.  The reason people flush plants before harvest is because they believe that residual chemicals left in the plant affect taste and how the cured bud burns.  Since I have never found this to be true in my plants, I do not starve them.



Ment nothing against it, was just asking. You know I always take and respect the advoce and instructions you have given me through my whole time here at MP. But, if i did offend you at all, I do apologies, that was not my intent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 26, 2012)

LOL--not offended.  Just letting you know that I am not one of those that never try new things--I do, all the time--it just has to make sense. Just because a lot of people do something does not necessarily make it a good idea.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Aug 7, 2012)

True, but i do have to say, I was going to flush this time around, and then not flush the next time, But i ended up deciding to not flush this time around and depending on that, would then decide wether to flush or not the next time around. but Honestly, at least in my opinion, I def taste a lil bit of nutes... I taste the good tangy orange of my agent orange strain, but the after taste is like somewhat chemically? and that goes for all of them... So i'll probably be flushing this next time around to see if I like the difference. Either way, I appreciate the info as always


----------

